
What is wrong with “A successful Git branching model”? - GolDDranks
https://barro.github.io/2016/02/a-succesful-git-branching-model-considered-harmful/
======
AstralStorm
Once you miss a hotfix done on a release branch in your master you'll see the
value of back merging release branches.

Long lived feature branches are sometimes inevitable.

Moreover, this model has no provision for code review as done e.g. by GitHub
or GitLab.

~~~
sytse
In GitLab EE you can use a merge request to review code and then rebase it,
see
[http://doc.gitlab.com/ee/workflow/rebase_before_merge.html](http://doc.gitlab.com/ee/workflow/rebase_before_merge.html)

------
sytse
I documented an alternative model in
[http://doc.gitlab.com/ee/workflow/gitlab_flow.html](http://doc.gitlab.com/ee/workflow/gitlab_flow.html)

------
je42
Also for large scale changes rebasing can be very difficult. Yes you can
minimise it by rebasing often, but once you didn't manage to do it a merge can
be easier.

